# رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء التاسع ( برج العرب )



## +KiMO+ (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء التاسع ( برج العرب )
_________________________________


*








*برج العرب يعتبر من أرقى فنادق العالم، يقع في إمارة دبي، يتميز الفندق بإطلالة جميلة في منطقة الجميرا السياحية، بخلاف ديكوراته الراقية.*
*هو فندق أنشئ على جزيرة اصطناعية تبعد مئة متر عن شاطيء البحر في دبي بالإمارات العربية المتحدة بعلو ينقص ستين متراً فقط عن مبنى إيمباير ستييت في مدينة نيويورك في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، لينافس بعلوه الشاهق أعلى الأبنية في العالم، ويعتبر هذا الفندق من أجرأ المشاريع التي بادر بتبنيها الشيخ محمد آل مكتوم*
*وتقدر تكلفة بناء برج العرب 650 مليون دولار أمريكي.*









































*تم تقديره في عام 2006 في جوائز السياحة العالمية على أنه الفندق الرائد،  فلقد تم تصميم هذا الفندق المكون جميعه من الأجنحة ليشبه كتلة الشراع يحلق  بارتفاع 321 مترا ليطل على ساحل دبي ويأسره. وفي الليل يعطي منظرا للمياه  لا ينسى، ويحيطه منظومة ملونة راقصة من أشكال نارية مجسمة. ويعكس هذا  الفندق الاستثنائي أروع ما يمكن أن يقدمه العالم.*





































*سائق خاص يقود سيارة الرولز رويس وتسجيل الدخول إلى جناحك الخاص في خصوصية  ومكتب استقبال خاص في كل طابق وفرقة من الخدم المدربين على أعلى مستوى  يقدمون الرعاية والاعتناء على مدى الأربع وعشرون ساعة، كل هذا فقط لضمان  خدمة شخصية طوال فترة إقامتك.*






















































*نادي وسبا الصوان الصحي يقع في الطابق الـ 18 وهو يطل على منظر خلاب للخليج.  غرف العلاج وحمامات العلاج المائي والتدليك الشرقي وحمامات الشمس والساونا  وغرف البخار والجاكوزي والمسابح وملاعب الاسكواش وصالتين كاملتي التجهيز  للياقة البدنية وطابق للإيروبيكس*



































*يقع برج العرب على بعد 26 كيلومتر من مطار دبي الدولي .**بالإضافة إلى ذلك، تتوافر خدمة الليموزين بسيارات رولز رويس أو بي إم دابليو نظير مقابل. هذا بالإضافة إلى أنه يمكنك الاستمتاع بوصولك إلى برج العرب من قمة جديدة وذلك بتجربة الانتقال بمروحية فاخرة*



















































​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*
لزيارة جميع اجزاء سلسلة
رحلة حول العالم
اضغط علي الرابط القادم

☆ رحلة حول العالم ☆



القادم​*​*



رحلة حول العالم .. الجزء العاشر ( برج جن ماو )​**
____________________________________​**





*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يناير 2014)

*وااااااااااو ايه الجمااال ده 
انت عاوز تعقدنا يا كيمو 
تحفة منظره من جوه يجنن *
*ميرسى يا كيمو للرحلة الجميلة *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وااااااااااو ايه الجمااال ده
> انت عاوز تعقدنا يا كيمو
> تحفة منظره من جوه يجنن *
> *ميرسى يا كيمو للرحلة الجميلة *​



*
ميرسي يا رورو 

مصر تعرف تعمل زيه ده ؟!؟
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> *
> ميرسي يا رورو
> 
> مصر تعرف تعمل زيه ده ؟!؟
> *​


----------



## روزا فكري (6 يناير 2014)

تحفه من بره واتحف من جوه ههههه
لا حقيقي رحله ممتعه ياكيمو​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يناير 2014)

*اووف انا دوخت
فظيع بجد

بس مايختلفش كتير عن برج القاهرة : )
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>




*بمعني ؟!؟
*​


----------



## kalimooo (6 يناير 2014)

منتهى الجمال يا باشا
مشكووووووور للمجهود الرائع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يناير 2014)

وااااااااااااااو و اووووووف ههههههههههههههههه
 فظييييييع  بجد-- فعلا فظيع من بره و افظع من جوه ههههه كدا قولت كل كلامهم اقول اكثر من كدا ايه
 شكرا يا كيمو على الرحله الجميييله الممتعه 
و نشكر ربنا الصور فتحت و عرفت اتفرج هههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 يناير 2014)

هو انت بس تخصص دبي ماتجي عندنا في ابوظبي فيها فندق ح يعجبك اسمه قصر الامارات
برج العرب بقى قددديييم حتى في دبي فندق اتلانتس طغى عليه احلى منه
 عاجبني اكتر من برج العرب


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 يناير 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> تحفه من بره واتحف من جوه ههههه
> لا حقيقي رحله ممتعه ياكيمو​




*هههه حلوة اتحف ديه

شكراً يا روزا

نورتي الموضوع
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اووف انا دوخت
> فظيع بجد
> 
> بس مايختلفش كتير عن برج القاهرة : )
> *​




*لألأ هما بيقلدونا و بيحقدو علينا

علي فكرة .. الرجين اساساً كانو تؤام

بس برج القاهرة ماشي علي نظام ريجيم قاسي شوية

^_^
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 يناير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> منتهى الجمال يا باشا
> مشكووووووور للمجهود الرائع




شكراً ليك كليمووو


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 يناير 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> وااااااااااااااو و اووووووف ههههههههههههههههه
> فظييييييع  بجد-- فعلا فظيع من بره و افظع من جوه ههههه كدا قولت كل كلامهم اقول اكثر من كدا ايه
> شكرا يا كيمو على الرحله الجميييله الممتعه
> و نشكر ربنا الصور فتحت و عرفت اتفرج هههه




ايه !! هي كل المواضيع الي فاتت كنتي بتقرأي بس ؟!؟​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 يناير 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هو انت بس تخصص دبي ماتجي عندنا في ابوظبي فيها فندق ح يعجبك اسمه قصر الامارات
> برج العرب بقى قددديييم حتى في دبي فندق اتلانتس طغى عليه احلى منه
> عاجبني اكتر من برج العرب




*لأ الحقيقة انا تخصص ابراج فقط :smile01

بس ممكن ابراج x فنادق ... عاتشي

لكن فنادق بس 

لما افتح فرع جديد بقي ^_^

عموماً اول 10 رحالات كانو ابراج


الـ 10 الجايين منوعات

بس قولي يا رب
*​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (8 يناير 2014)

*... شكراً جزيلاً أخي الحبيب الغالي للرحلة الرائعة*
* جميلة جداً الرب يباركك لمجهودك الكبير*
*النابع من قلبك الطيب والصادق والرائع الذي تحمله*
*ربنا يسعدك ويحميك ويحفظك في كل طرقك *
*وربنا يفرح قلبك ويعوض تعب محبتك دائماً.*
* ويحققلك أمنياتك للعام الجديد...*
*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*
*دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 يناير 2014)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> *... شكراً جزيلاً أخي الحبيب الغالي للرحلة الرائعة*
> * جميلة جداً الرب يباركك لمجهودك الكبير*
> *النابع من قلبك الطيب والصادق والرائع الذي تحمله*
> *ربنا يسعدك ويحميك ويحفظك في كل طرقك *
> ...




*بجد مش عارف اقول لحضرتك ايه

بجد شكراً .. و ربنا يخليك

نورت الموضوع
*​


----------

